# Comment mettre des vidéos sur l'ipod nano 4G ?



## fandekeane (31 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour !! 

Comment fait on pour mettre des vidéos sur l'ipod nano chromatique 4G ? j'ai des vidéos au format AVI sur mon ordi mais je n'arrive pas a les mettre sur mon ipod...comment faut-il faire ?
Pouvez vous m'aider ?
Merci


----------



## DeepDark (31 Décembre 2008)

Pas besoin d'ouvrir un deuxième fil sur le même sujet . Avec des réponses.
Les choses n'iront pas plus vite...

Le bon fil : http://forums.macg.co/forum-ipod/videos-jeux-et-podcasts-sur-lipod-nano-4g-8gb-247496.html


----------

